# Tips for overcoming major writer's block?



## LexPlays (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll keep this short and sweet. I used to write every single day and I had tons of ideas, so many that I could never stick to one piece of writing for more than a couple days without writing something else. 

Then my grandfather died on October of 2012 and ever since then, I just haven't...been into writing as much. I have pieces of writing that I've started in the past year-ish since then, both almost 5,000 words but then I just...stop? It's not that I don't enjoy writing anymore, I still adore it but I just have a problem with keeping it up and end up with major writer's block afterwards. 

It's usually a few months between pieces of writing now and I absolutely hate that. Writing has and always will be my number one passion, I just need to find a way to get past this complete writer's block. Any ideas? Anyone who is/has gone through something similar? 

Thank you :joyous:


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Feb 4, 2014)

When you do those pieces of writing after your long breaks, do you feel engaged and excited? Do you feel a drive for that short time that you write again? If so, it's just a matter of you making the time and effort to write.  If not, maybe it'll take more work to regain your former output.


----------



## LexPlays (Feb 4, 2014)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> When you do those pieces of writing after your long breaks, do you feel engaged and excited? Do you feel a drive for that short time that you write again? If so, it's just a matter of you making the time and effort to write.  If not, maybe it'll take more work to regain your former output.



I do. Mainly because I know that this type of thing doesn't happen often, that this is that rare moment where I really want to write, I really want to put my ideas down. And while writing, I do get excited. I find myself imagining the characters in my head, the scenes, their voices, etc. I've always gotten very engaged into writing, that part hasn't changed. But sometimes, I get this (what I think is) fantastic idea, open up Word and simply stare at this blank page with my fingers hovering over my keyboard. It's turned into almost...a fear? It's just hard to bring myself to start. It's worth it when I do but I still end up stopping in the end.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 4, 2014)

> Writing has and always will be my number one passion, I just need to find a way to get past this complete writer's block.



That's a contradiction.

If writing is your number one passion - if you want to write what you want to write - you will find a way to write. There is no such thing as writer's block. It's not a condition, or a force, or a God. It's an excuse. It's waxing lyrical about the fact that while you enjoy the thought of writing, you don't seem to be capable of performing the task. 

You _are _capable of performing the task. As long as you have a pen and paper, or a computer, you can tell your story. Maybe you can't tell it well - who cares? As long as you're telling it, you can tell it better through rewrites and revision. Therefore, the only barrier to getting to the end of your story is you. Which brings this back to the original point - if you love writing, you have to put the story before yourself. It's more important than what you think about it. So get it written.


----------



## FleshEater (Feb 4, 2014)

Sit down and write. Write pure garbage. Who cares? Writing is the only cure for "writer's block." No matter whether it's good or bad.


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 5, 2014)

You may want to make an outline to help you with planning. Otherwise, I agree with flesh eater. Just sit down and write for the sake of it. I'm sure if you amerce yourself back into writing the thoughts will come and so will the plots for new books. I wish you luck.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 5, 2014)

> I'll keep this short and sweet.


Maybe stretch it out a bit? Take your time, make it interesting. How about some examples? What's the most ridiculous thing anybody's told you to try? Did they say it funny? God only knows what they look like! I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Sam (Feb 5, 2014)

Agree one hundred per cent with FE. Writer's block is a product of seeking perfection. Once you get past that, it won't be a problem.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 5, 2014)

LexPlays said:


> It's usually a few months between pieces of writing now and I absolutely hate that.



If you are getting ideas, even if they aren't as numerous as they used to be, you aren't blocked.

It kinda sounds more like you feel guilty about writing. You truly enjoy writing, but maybe you feel like you shouldn't enjoy it that much because your grandfather passed.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 5, 2014)

LexPlays said:


> ... Anyone who is/has gone through something similar?
> 
> Thank you :joyous:



They say that a troubled mind makes for good writing... Well, in my opinion, _They_ are full of crap. Maybe one writer in a generation has enough genius to write something worth reading while their life is in turmoil, the rest of mortal writing-kind has to make do with writing after they've picked up the pieces after their latest catastrophe.

For myself, I can't write amidst trouble and tribulation. I need some stability and a mind that is willing to focus on the task at hand, not off in the ether, worrying about one problem or another. It may be that you're not suffering from "Writer's Block", since you can obviously think of things to write about and could likely write a bit, in a pinch. It may be that you've just got a bit of an emotional load on your shoulders, dealing with a recent death. A bit of depression or survivor's guilt/angst? It happens and it doesn't have to be so dramatic as to be life-altering, either, in order to be noticeable. 

Think on this, for a bit, and see if you might be letting yourself getting preoccupied with your grandfather's passing. (My condolences by the way.) It might not be that you're actually obsessing over it, though. It might just be that something within you has taken hold of this event and either won't let go or has decided to use it as a trigger and you've been put into what I call "Don't give a @$%@ mode." 

What can you do? Get over it, of course. Start by doing something else that is uplifting and enjoyable. Engage yourself in something you enjoy besides writing. Really get engaged by it. Go see some friends, have a good time, go to bed with a smile on your face and remember having a great day. Get your bills paid up, tidy up your work area, get "right" with the world. (At least as much as you can.) If you can do some of those things enough times, you'll get out of your funk. You'll know when you're ready when you wake up one morning and say "This is a good day." When that happens, grab a cup of coffee and go to your writing desk. It will be there, waiting for you.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is the ultimate 'Break Writer's Block' solution.  It will either require a great deal of imagination (if you ARE NOT in this situation) or a huge dose of reality (if you ARE in this position)

Your Doctor informs you that you have (__________insert scary and often terminal illness here__________) 
Your prognosis is undetermined.  Treatment is undecided.  You may make it to tomorrow or your (__________insert vital organ here_________) may burst at any moment.  
You wonder if you will ever get the chance to finish your novel.  
What are you going to do?  
There is only one answer for the serious writer.
WRITE!  WRITE NOW!  

David Gordon Burke
No offense meant by this post but honestly folks, life is short and precious.  We waste most of it.  
Just do it. 
Do it NOW.


----------



## dither (Feb 8, 2014)

There's much food for thought in those few posts.
Thought-provoking stuff.

All i will say is, that i need to be so at ease,totally relaxed,and i'm no where near that right now.
I have peaks and troughs,don't we all.
My peaks, when they occur, are by most peoples standards, quite mundane affairs.
And i just go with the flow.

So, i sit , and wait at my bus-stop.

FE,
"write garbage"?
That's just about where i'm at,and why i haven't put anything up yet.
Wanting to be something that i'm not, is just killing everything.


----------



## qwertyportne (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like your grandfather's death might be is the root of your block? When my wife died, I stopped writing. Then one morning I began writing about her, her life and her death. The writing not only took me through the block but gave me ways to get my sorrow outside rather than festering inside. It also produced some of the finest poetry, memoirs, articles and stories I have ever written.

If your grandfather was anything like mine, you and your brothers and sisters spent many hours at his feet, like leaves gathered around an old oak tree, listening to him tell stories about the good old days. Maybe you could end your block by bringing your grandfather's stories to life?

Or perhaps a memoir in which you reflect on what he meant to you, his family, his friends. Pretty sure everyone who knew that fine old gentleman would love to read a memoir by a skilled writer such as yourself. Looking back at yesterday through the rear-view of today might not only show you a path through this block but also show you a path into tomorrow. It's almost impossible to isolate your present from what you discover in your past, and that will change your future. 

And of course, the block which comes from trying to write and edit at the same time. Perhaps you have seen the movie "Finding Forester" in which the professor (Sean Connery) tells his young student, "Write with your heart. Rewrite with your head." I'll never forget the scene where the boy says, "But I don't have anything to write." Forester gives him the phone book and tells him "Write!" He begins to type, mechanically at first, then gradually we see him begin to find something inside himself to express. Voila! Writing block gone.

I hope the same become true for you.


----------



## Cylver (Feb 15, 2014)

I've quickly read through the ones above me but not to detail so I hope i'm not repeating what someone says.

I both agree and disagree with Cadence up there, Writer's Block is a thing and a royal pain for anyone with such a passion for writing. For me Writer's Block normally stems from when i'm going through a stressful or upsetting time but there are always ways past it. Many people have said just write which is very good advice that is a great starting point, but I always find there are more ways if your still having trouble.

The way that works the best for me is to just sit down and read a book. Not just any random book -- well maybe depending on your preferences -- but a book that really hooks you, one you love reading whether you've already read it or are in the midst of reading it. I personally find that this gives me great motivation and inspiration for writing.

Hope this helps 
~Cylver


----------



## Jeko (Feb 15, 2014)

> Writer's Block is a thing and a royal pain for anyone with such a passion for writing.



I usually find that the 'pain' is the writer, not a mythical obstacle to productivity.


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2014)

Cylver said:


> Writer's Block is a thing and a royal pain for anyone with such a passion for writing.



I have an immense passion for writing and have never suffered from writer's block in my life.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 17, 2014)

Many writers say to write every day, no matter what. Maybe put that short burst into a different format- try writing flash fiction or short stories that are short enough to reach that 5000 word limit. If a story bugs you, then the next day come back to it and add another 5000 words or so. Mix it up. Or stay with the same format but stagger the zeal you get for each idea. Don't eat the ice cream all in one bite- eat it slowly and you'll enjoy it longer, and only after you've held off as long as you can. That will hopefully prolong writing it out.


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 17, 2014)

I probably forgot to mention this before, but everyone has their own method that works for them. For me, as of right now, I like to make outlines for my next work as I write my current one so I can avoid writer's block. And second, I also read a lot. Those two thing have allowed me to avoid any such case of writer's block that I have in recent memory.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 17, 2014)

Write. Unfortunately, that's my only advice, because that's all I do.

Actually, that's not entirely true. I consult a friend of mine, usually, but not for advice. I talk about it with him. He's definitely my closest friend and he himself a writer (albeit comic books) and so when I begin to talk to him about what I'm trying to do, just having him listen gets my gears going a lot of the time. 

Bishop


----------



## Terry D (Feb 17, 2014)

Writer's block has as much power as you are willing to give it. I choose to give it none.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Feb 18, 2014)

*When my grandfather died all I could do was write about my feelings of loss. It felt good. It was honest and it got me through a lot of bad days. Write about him and if you're up to it share with us the kind of person he was. He sounds like he was your hero.*


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Feb 23, 2014)

This thread keeps getting attention so I thought I´d add my note here.

First of all, rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated.
Secondly, if the following info that I posted a few weeks ago, combined with a few other posts around the fórum didn´t raise any flags, I´d suggest putting off writing that detective novel for the moment.

Here was my breakdown on how to beat writer´s block.


David Gordon Burke said:


> Your Doctor informs you that you have (__________insert scary and often terminal illness here__________)
> Your prognosis is undetermined.  Treatment is undecided.  You may make it to tomorrow or your (__________insert vital organ here_________) may burst at any moment.
> You wonder if you will ever get the chance to finish your novel.
> What are you going to do?
> ...



The truth is that every word I wrote was based on personal experience.  
Without going into the nitty gritty.  They found a tumor.  I spent 3 weeks thinking I was going to kick the bucket, to shuffle off the mortal coil, to assume room temperature, to buy the farm and to look myself up in the great thesaurus in the sky.  Thanks to an excellent medical plan (who would believe that Mexico could beat Canada and the US for medical care) the tumor is out and I´m waiting for a pathologist report.  It´s all good from here.

And what have I been doing in the meantime?  How did I spend my recovery time?  

Look for 4 (count ´em 4) finished projects within the next month.  
My Taco Recipe book.
My Spanish language book.
The Spanish translation of my first book ´Rose´ 
My latest short story collection.  

With all due respect - writer´s block is an invention of a mind out of touch with its priorities.
Or more sucsinctly put - Writer´s block is for wusses.  

David Gordon Burke
For more info, shoot over to my blog and see the disgusting video of the operation I underwent.  Also, check out the 5 star hospital I was staying in.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Mar 1, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Without going into the nitty gritty.  They found a tumor.  I spent 3 weeks thinking I was going to kick the bucket, to shuffle off the mortal coil, to assume room temperature, to buy the farm and to look myself up in the great thesaurus in the sky.  Thanks to an excellent medical plan (who would believe that Mexico could beat Canada and the US for medical care) the tumor is out and I´m waiting for a pathologist report.  It´s all good from here.



Seriously astounded by how few people could give a horse dropping.  
Thanks for all those ´best wishes´ 

David Gordon Burke


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 2, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Seriously astounded by how few people could give a horse dropping.
> Thanks for all those ´best wishes´
> 
> David Gordon Burke



I saw the post about it less than ten minutes ago since I just opened the thread.

Congrats on beating it. I don't know you, but I'm happy for you. I am happy for anyone to be able to get past any kind of tumor since cancer took my dad a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 2, 2014)

I only just saw this now. Sounds like it was a frightening and eye-opening experience, David. I agree with your sentiments—life really does have a way of putting the real priorities into perspective.

I'm glad the operation was a success and here's to your future health, happiness, and success. :encouragement:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2014)

> astounded by how few people could


-  sort of snuck it in there under 'writer's block'.  Now if you'd posted in 'how's your week?' I think you might've seen some different response. So... chemo, radiation, or just   surgery? You don't have to say.  I bet it was really a shocker. Glad it's turned out ok.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Mar 3, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Seriously astounded by how few people could give a horse dropping.
> Thanks for all those ´best wishes´
> 
> David Gordon Burke



Sorry about this post.  I was on my android which doesn't handle the forum very well.  It wasn't my intention to insult here.  My point was meant more in general and specifically for the Facebook social network crowd.  

And I DO appreciate the best wishes sent here of which there were a few.  
Seems that the closer we are able to keep our friends due to the marvels of technology,, the less we could care if they live or die.  I guess after hundreds of posts of some bud's 9 month old baby or another's announcements of their up coming gig at the broken cue pub.....well.....who bloody cares right?  

The only thing I like about my computer is writing Ebooks and DELETE - UNLIKE and UNFRIEND.  
Dare me.  

David Gordon Burke


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 3, 2014)

I know how to fix this. Follow your literacy. Read. And write.Do you read a book a week? Maybe you should. The more I read, the more I want to write. Also, the more I write, the more I want to write. Even if my writing sucks, as long as I'm getting something down on the page, it works out in the end. I come around.


----------

